# I'm on puppy watch tonight



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Abby's temp dropped and she is nesting and restless. So it looks like I'm going to be up all night watching her. My luck she'll wait to have them to morning. Ah well. Just hoping everything goes smotthly and it's not a false alarm.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Good luck Ms. Abbey. Be strong and have healthy pups missy.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope all goes well. Thoughts and prays with you and Abby.

I'm having insomnia so I'll be checking back all night between sewing.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Good luck Pam, my thoughts are with you.


Regina and Timmy.


----------



## Poppys mummy (May 29, 2011)

Oh how exciting... best wishes to you all


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, this is exciting !! i'll keep checking to see if Abby had her pups


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh, how exciting! Any pups yet? I hope everything is going well.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

update update updateeeeeee


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

oh best of luck


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hope everything is well!!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Prayers it goes great and momma and puppies and healthy.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

How is Abby doing now?
Any cute little pups yet?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry, no pups yet. She decided about 3 am to curl up and sleep. So, i spent the night watching her sleep. it should be happening soon, though. I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Hope all goes well. Cant wait to see the little cuties!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Tell her to get a move on,we're all waiting in uk for news as well


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

michele said:


> Tell her to get a move on,we're all waiting in uk for news as well


Agreed, I can't wait to see the babies :toothy8:

I'll keep checking back.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

michele said:


> Tell her to get a move on,we're all waiting in uk for news as well


Me too!!! from Michigan USA


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oooh sooo exciting!!!!  I pray all goes perfectly! 
Keep us posted.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am so excited to hear how many, boys, girls, some of each and, of course, the great unknown with Chis-their COLORS!!

Hope it happens safely and soon for both of you!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you ladies for your good wishes. Still nothing, though it looks like her milk dropped. I'm so tired, Im hoping to get a nap sometime today as I will be up all night again tonight.


----------



## TikaChi (Jan 31, 2012)

Awww what an awesome experience!! Letcus know when they finally arrive! 
Hope everything goes well for your sweet mama!


----------



## Babs22 (Feb 2, 2012)

How exciting! Can't wait to hear how it all goes!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I just caught this thread so thankfully I haven't known to be be anxious UNTIL NOW!!! So Pam said she had not had them as of about 1 1/2 hours ago.  Will keep watching now. Can't wait! Pam, I will pray all goes well I know how nervous you must be. You have ALOT of people who care. When it's all over--can't wait to see pics.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

definitely watch some youtube videos about chihuahuas giving birth so you know what to expect!! good luck!!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Really excited for you Pam! Get your cat naps in and good luck tonight to you momma & new pups:love7:


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

Watching the thread and waiting for good news, sending good healthy vibes for everyone, including Midwife


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

Still no puppies? And just how long have you been awake Pam?  Good luck.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Checking in on the pups! I hope you had a chance to nap while waiting.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

c'mon mama, pop them dudes out!!!  LOL jk


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I expected to come back on to puppy pics. I hope you got your nap and all is going well.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

c'mon Abby we're all pulling for you sweet pea


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry, guys, still nothing. I got about 4 hours of sleep this morning while my daughter watched her and an hour nap. Hopefully she has them tonight, I have an important doctor appointment for my daughter tomorrow afternoon that I already postponed once.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Fingers and paws crossed here!!!


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Come on momma Chi! We're rooting for you!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi oh boy i love puppies any update


----------



## Poppys mummy (May 29, 2011)

Just swinging bye to see if there's puppy news yet... nope? :scratch: Back later :coolwink:


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Just checking in. Any puppy or mama updates?


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

where are you pam


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She was on earlier Amanda,probably in bed now


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

has her temperature stayed down?? or spiked and dropped again? is she due now? Normally after temp drop most dogs go within 12 -24 hours..


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

No pics of new puppies yet.  If she were a woman in labor she would be fit to be tied by now! lol


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Still no puppies. Maybe I'm reading the signs wrong. I am so new to this puppy thing. Last night she just slept again, no nesting, no restlessness. Maybe because I just want them born, I am reading too much into her behaviors? lol i dont know, but sure will keep you all updated.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Ha Ha we are all desperate for those first puppy peeks and she goes to sleep lol x x hope you managed to get some sleep too because I have a feeling you might be in for a long wait......this puppy waiting can take on a whole long life of its own x x


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope you get some kind of action soon.  We all need puppy pics. Hehehe.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG can't wait any longer for an update I keep checking in but NOTHING lol any news yet ? x x


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Nothing yet, but this morning she woke crying and restless and when Reggie got too near the whelping box, she snarled and snapped at him. She's never done that before. I went and got some coffee going and she came out to the kitchen with me, then went and put herself back into the wheping box and hasn't moved out since. She's doing a bit of grooming "down there" so hopefully today? (I'm posting this from the room where she is, looks like I'm going to be here for the long haul today)


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

thanks for the update looks like you are on the way to delivery now so good luck I will be thinking of you x


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts for a quick and uneventful delivery...you are so brave Pam...


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Hay Pam good luck hope all goes well. Have you decided what you are going to do with the puppies. Give Abby big kisses from us. Can't wait to see pics. If u get stuck post on here and I'm sure some of us can google some stuff for you. X x


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Best wishes for a easy delivery.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

well, far better that she waited for a weekday when things are open!
keep us posted


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Lots of quick uneventful labor vibes to the mama.


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

oohhhg best of luck abby cant wai to c those baby puppys 

-edel


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thinking of you Pam. Hope all goes well with mama & the babies!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Just checking for an update hope all is well.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I am just checking in too before I go to bed......hope to hear good news in the morning when I look in and lots of baby pics lol x x x thinking of you x x


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Are you as nervous as I am, Pam?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

just checking in to see how things are going


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope things are great for both you and the mama, Pam.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Pampampampampampampam PAMMM...Is everything okay?


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

just checking in ....... any news yet x


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh Pam...Is everything ok?


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

hey pam hope everything is ok


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Awww puppies any news?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

No puppies yet, still waiting. So sorry I haven't checked in, my mom moved in straight from the hospital, she has dementia and sundowners and I've just been dealing with her the last few days. I promise to get on here as soon as Abby has the puppies. I don't think I'll be on much for a while as I'm not getting much sleep, mom keeps forgetting where she is and trying to get up in the middle of the night. We are waiting for her lift chair to come on Sat, then maybe things will settle down a bit. On a good note, her leg is getting better and healing. She had a severely swollen leg and a huge stasis ulcer (weeping wound) on it, the leg is half the size and the wound has a scab now. She still is extremely unsteady on her feet and I'm trying to not let her fall anymore. She fell 4 times at dad's, then got stuck and he had to call the paramedics to get her and take her to the hospital. I'm sorry if this is disjointed or doesn't make sense, I am disjointed myself right now. Miss you all. I'll be fine once we get into a routine, then be able to get back to talking with ya'll. Take care, Abby's doing fine and so am I and my family, truly.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about your moms health issues...its never easy dealing with dementia...hope her ulcer heals quickly...I deal with them everyday ...wish I was closer I could give you a hand with that...
I pray those pups come fast and without incident..and during your waking hours ...you have so much on your plate now....can you get some respite care for your mom ?


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your mom. I hope things settle down for you quickly.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Pam you are a superwoman, I don't know how you do so much at once.
I'm sad to hear about your mom, hopefully she is as strong as you.
Best wishes to you and your family. Hope you get some much
needed rest soon. BIG HUGS!


----------

